# Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse



## Phoenix-mk (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Also! Ich bin im Thema Fliegenfischen ein echter Neueinsteiger und habe so meine Problem in einem ca 2 m tiefem Gewässer meine Fische zu fangen!
Oberflächennah erkenne ich die bisse visuell. aber sobald die Fliege aus dem Blick geht habe ich keine ahnung was ich machen soll! Bisse kann ich ab da nicht mehr verzeichnen bzw bekomme ich nicht mit!
Zu meiner Ausrüstung! ( |uhoh: )
Ich habe eine Fliegenrute von geschätzt und gefühlt 1950 ... da gleiche gilt für die Rolle und auch für die schnur bis auf die monofile Vorfachschnur.
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben?

P.S. 8 maßige Forellen konnte ich schon landen. und unzählige untermaßige releasen!


----------



## fliafi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse*

Hallo Phoenix-mk,

das Nymphenfischen ist beim Fliegenfischen u.a. wegen der Bisserkennung das schwierigere Fischen. Ein paar Tipps:


Versuche die Rutenspitze unten (möglichst nah an der Wasseroberfläche) zu halten um beim Biss schnell Kontakt zum Fisch aufzunehmen und ihn auf leichte Spannung zu bringen.
Leg den Zeigefinger wenn möglich auf den Rutenblank anstatt auf den Korken. Sensibilisierung des Zeigefingers.
Lass die Schnurhand (linke Hand beim Rechtshänder) immer an der Schnur und zwar mit dem Daumen auf der Schnur. Sensibilisierung des Daumens.
Verwende nach Möglichkeit keine Bissanzeiger da sie zur "Faulheit" führen und die Feinfühligkeit des besten Bissanzeigers (Deiner Finger) auf Dauer schwächen.
Falls Du doch Bissanzeiger verwendest dann Bissanzeiger welche durch den Spitzenring schlupfen (Wollfaden, rotes Schläuchchen auf dem Vorfach usw.). Feste Bissanzeiger (Plastik, Knetbissanzeiger, usw.) sind regelrechte Rutenspitzenkiller. Denke daran dass man meist im Wasser steht und oft bis ins Vorfach drillt. Der feste Bissanzeiger würde dann am Spitzenring festhängen und die Folgen sind leicht auszurechnen.
Lege, falls die Schnur weiter weg ist von Dir, leichte Wellen in die Schnur vor Dir und beobachte die Bögen in der Schnur. Streckt sich die Schnur in Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist es meist kein Biss. Streckt sie sich ganz plötzlich ist es ein Biss (oder manchmal auch ein "Hänger".
Das sind nur ein paar Tipps zur Bisserkennung. Man kann das übrigens auch gut in trüben Forellenteichen trainieren.

Weiterhin eine schöne, erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse*

Hallo Phoenix,

fischst Du in 2m tiefem Stillwasser oder Fliessgewässer ?

Im Stillwasser wirst Du der Nymphe vermutlich immer etwas Leben einhauchen, in dem Du sie heranzupfst. Hierbei ist das Vorfach zwangsläufig gestreckt und Du siehst den Biss (Wegziehen) und spürst ihn. Tlw. haken sich die Fische auch selbst, wenn das Vorfach straff ist.

Im Fliesswasser ist es schwieriger, da Du nicht weißt, ob das Vorfach gestreckt ist. Hier musst Du dich entsprechend auf den Übergang Schnur <> Vorfach konzentrieren. Wenn die Schnur stoppt oder eine ungewöhnliche Seitwärtsbewegung macht, kann es ein Biss sein. Mit der Zeit wirst Du einen Blick dafür entwickeln. Du musst darauf achten, keinen großen Schnurbogen zu haben, sonst kommt der (leichte) Anhieb nicht zum Fisch durch.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse*

Hi Phoenix-mk,
ohne dir nahe  treten zu wollen, bei uns würde man sagen: deine Schnur ist so alt wie der Schelder Wald. Das stellt für einen erfahrenen Nymphenfischer kein Hindernis dar, ein Einsteiger hingegen wird sich sehr schwert tun und ohne Bissanzeiger nicht klar kommen. Meine Vorredner haben ja schon einige Hinweise gegeben, von denen ich Einige bestätigen kann, Andere nicht. Es hängt immer davon ab, wie man an die Sache heran geht. Mit Chech - und Jig- Nymphe spielt der Zustand der Flugschnur keine große Rolle, da die Bisserkennung nicht unbedingt über die Schnur, sondern mehr über die Schnurhand, erfolgt.
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/...ew=true&preview_id=6&preview_nonce=1c6a2e0c5a 

Beim Fischen mit leichteren Nymphen, sollte die Schnur möglicht hoch aufschwimmen um die Bisse zu erkennen. Hier hilft das Fetten der Schnur mit einem dafür vorgesehenen Schnurfett. Dies hilft natürlich nur bei " jüngeren " Schnüren. Bei den " Älteren " bringts nur ein Bissanzeiger, der, aus vorgenannten Gründen, durch den Spitzenring passt. Empfehlenswert ist hier das *Mini Float der Fa. Spro, Artikelnr. 4164003*, ein kleiner Schwimmkörper aus Hartfoam, der durch den Spitzenring passt. 6 Stck. pro Packung für kleines Geld. Mit dem Teil  kannst du deine Erfolgsrate im Fließwasser erhöhen und mit der Zeit wirst du lernen, den Kontakt zur Nymphe, über die Schnur zu halten, ohne sie in der Trift zu sehr zu behindern. Der beste Bissanzeiger ist wie schon gesagt, deine Schnurhand, in der du die Bisse spürst, wenn der Kontakt zur Nymphe stimmt.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse*

Super Tipps! 
Jetzt liegt es an mir diese auch noch umzusetzen!
Das Gewässer ist mehr oder weniger stehend.

Heute morgen konnte ich einen kleinen Barsch ca 20 cm zum Anbiss überreden!
Nächsten Monat werde ich mir dann mal eine neue Flugschnur (!?) kaufen und gleich dabei noch ein paar konische Vorfächer. Häufiges Fliegenwechseln verbraucht ganz schön was an Schnur!


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse*



Phoenix-mk schrieb:


> Super Tipps!
> Jetzt liegt es an mir diese auch noch umzusetzen!
> Das Gewässer ist mehr oder weniger stehend.
> 
> ...



Hallo Phoenix,
Du kannst bei einem konischen Vorfach, das bei jedem Fliegenwechsel kürzer und dicker wird, einen einen Pitzenbauerring anknoten. Z.B. wenn das Originalvorfach um 50 cm kürzer wurde. Dieser kleine Ring ist dazu da, das konische Vorfach immer gleich lang zu halten und nur noch das Tippet zu wechseln. Goggle einfach mal nach "Pitzenbauerring". Ein Treffer ist dann http://www.fliegenfischen-deutschland.de/praxistipp nr10.htm

So kann Dir dein konisches Vorfach, je nach Wurfkönnen (Knoten), die ganze Saison halten und Du kannst das Tippet den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Z.B. für Streamer dicker, für Trockenfliege dünn. FC oder Mono ...

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## 817120 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich als Anfänger Bisse*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Phoenix,
> Du kannst bei einem konischen Vorfach, das bei jedem Fliegenwechsel kürzer und dicker wird, einen einen Pitzenbauerring anknoten. Z.B. wenn das Originalvorfach um 50 cm kürzer wurde. Dieser kleine Ring ist dazu da, das konische Vorfach immer gleich lang zu halten und nur noch das Tippet zu wechseln. Goggle einfach mal nach "Pitzenbauerring". Ein Treffer ist dann http://www.fliegenfischen-deutschland.de/praxistipp nr10.htm
> 
> So kann Dir dein konisches Vorfach, je nach Wurfkönnen (Knoten), die ganze Saison halten und Du kannst das Tippet den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Z.B. für Streamer dicker, für Trockenfliege dünn. FC oder Mono ...
> ...


Die gleiche Frage habe ich vor Jahren meinem alten Angelkumpel gestellt .
Antwort : Wenn du nur noch das Rutenhandteil in der Hand hast !
 Muß immer wieder darüber lachen .


----------

